# Le poisson ne sait guère parler de son bocal.



## totor

Esta expresión me ha dejado un poco turulato.

El autor se está refiriendo al silencio en que la crítica contemporánea mantiene a la obra de Malraux, al que tilda de pavoroso (el silencio, no a Malraux). Y acto seguido dice esa frase.

*Mais le poisson ne sait guère parler de son bocal*.

¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## pejeman

totor said:


> Esta expresión me ha dejado un poco turulato.
> 
> El autor se está refiriendo al silencio en que la crítica contemporánea mantiene a la obra de Malraux, al que tilda de pavoroso (el silencio, no a Malraux). Y acto seguido dice esa frase.
> 
> *Mais le poisson ne sait guère parler de son bocal*.
> 
> ¿Alguna sugerencia?


 
Me intrigó tu pregunta y leyendo en el diccionario de WR dice que guere es muy literario. Obscuramente, creo que es como "bueno, el pez no sabe hablar más que de su pecera". Su mundo es muy pequeño y sus opiniones son por lo tanto igual de restringidas.

Gracias por la pregunta, porque voy aprendiendo francés poquito a poco.

Saludos


----------



## totor

Tienes razón, Pejeman, era muy evidente, pero le estaba buscando la quinta pata al gato. Te agradezco sinceramente.

Tal vez lo que me confundió fue que no dice *que de son bocal*, pero ya sabemos que el *ne* francés en ocasiones no se traduce. Evidentemente, ésta es una de ellas.


----------



## ordequin

Salut les copains:

Et, si c'était "sino"? Le poisson ne sait guère parler de son bocal.
No sabe hablar sino de su pecera; es decir "no va más allá", "no puede ir más allá?
Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez? Est-ce possible?


----------



## totor

En todo caso, Ordequin, es la misma idea de Pejeman.

Pero me sigue llamando la atención ese *ne*, porque el *ne* que no se traduce siempre está relacionado con verbos de movimiento.

Me da la impresión de que simplemente es una errata, y que a alguien se le escapó el *que*.


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo Totor,

Ne... guère: no.. mucho. Poco. 

El pez poco habla de su acuario.
El pez no habla mucho de su acuario.

¿Y esto qué diablos quiere decir? ¿Que de todas formas uno que no suele hablar, tampoco te va hablar de cosas sin importancia? Ni idea... ¿Podrías darnos más texto?

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## totor

No hay más contexto que el que puse, Gévy. Y precisamente el problema de la frase es que tendría sentido si dijera *le poisson ne sait guère parler que de son bocal*.

Porque el autor se indigna del silencio de la crítica hacia Malraux, y lo que dice es un sarcasmo: claro, cómo van a hablar de Malraux si de lo único que saben hablar es de su ombligo (o algo por el estilo), así como los peces, ¿de qué pueden hablar los peces? De su pecera.

Sigo pensando que esa falta del *que* es una errata.


----------



## pejeman

totor said:


> No hay más contexto que el que puse, Gévy. Y precisamente el problema de la frase es que tendría sentido si dijera *le poisson ne sait guère parler que de son bocal*.
> 
> Porque el autor se indigna del silencio de la crítica hacia Malraux, y lo que dice es un sarcasmo: claro, cómo van a hablar de Malraux si de lo único que saben hablar es de su ombligo (o algo por el estilo), así como los peces, ¿de qué pueden hablar los peces? De su pecera.
> 
> Sigo pensando que esa falta del *que* es una errata.


 
Hola:

Cabe aclarar que eso se aplica a los peces cautivos, porque los pejes libres sí que podemos explayarnos. 

Au revoir.


----------



## totor

Mais bien sûr, mon pote. Glup, glup.


----------



## ordequin

totor said:


> ... sarcasmo.......... si de lo único que saben hablar es de su ombligo (o algo por el estilo), así como los peces, ¿de qué pueden hablar los peces? De su pecera.
> Sigo pensando que esa falta del *que* es una errata.


 
Et pour aller un peu plus loin, il y a des uns qui se laissent étendre(explayar), comme les poissons qui nagent libres, et qui sont accusés d'être des "ombliguistas". Ça m'a toujours étonné. (!)
[Corrigez mes érreures s'il vous plâit]
Merci bien, totor de nous apprendre qu'il y manquait un "que".


----------



## IsaSol

Si je peux me permettre...il ne s'agit pas vraiment d'une négation.
_ Guère_, quiere decir _no mucho_, comme l'a dit Gévy.
 Ca ne veut pas dire qu'il n'en parle pas, de son fameux bocal... *il n'en parle guère.*
Donc, phrase affirmative: il en parle peu, pas beaucoup, chouïa..!
C'est correct. Pourquoi tu veux ajouter un "_que" ?_
Allez, bonne chance Totor!


----------



## totor

Lo que pasa es que la frase no tiene sentido así, Isa. Si la reacción del autor a esa actitud, digamos, negligente, de los críticos respecto de no hablar de Malraux es compararlos con peces en una pecera (en realidad lo único de lo que estamos plenamente seguros), el sentido está dado por el hecho de que *sólo* pueden hablar de la pecera. 

En realidad, no importa si hablan mucho o poco, guère ou pas du tout, sino que si lo hacen, poco o mucho, hablan de la pecera.

Por eso pienso que ahí falta el *que*. Claro que pienso eso dentro de este esquema que acabo de describir.


----------



## IsaSol

Ya entiendo!! Claro que si que tienes razon Totor. 
Lo unico cierto es que hablar de su _bocal_, no sabe mas hablar _que_ de su _bocal _donc:
Ne sait guère parler* QUE* de son bocal.
Et donc, si tu enlèves le QUE la phrase peut prendre un autre sens: celui de no mucho, guère...Ce sens existe, je te le confirme.
Tu dois suffisamment connaître le contexte pour faire ton choix... 
Donc excuse moi de n'avoir pas compris du premier coup!
Hasta la pròxima!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

En realidad creo que con o sin el _que_ la frase es igual de despectiva con la crítica:
- _ne sait guère parler *que *de son bocal_: *sólo* habla de su bocal y como se sabe  no hay mucho que decir de un bocal. En este caso y si se trata de un artículo de ahora, los críticos literarios se contentan con adular, cortejar, "encenser" al autor de turno que esté de moda. Ya sabéis que las malas lenguas acusan a los críticos literarios de ser escritores fallidos. Aquí parecería que el autor del artículo eche en cara a los críticos una perspectiva, una visión más profunda de la literatura actual, obviando las raíces, las innovaciones de escritores anteriores (Como se suele hacer por ejemplo con la música donde sistemáticamente se buscan influencias a cada nuevo album)

- _ne sait guère parler de son bocal_: el pez *no es el más apropiado* para hablar de su bocal. Tan poco hay que decir de un bocal... Cuando se vive en un sitio tan pequeño, en este caso una sociedad tan reducida, si no se hace el esfuerzo de salir a ver mundo, dificílmente se podrá tener una visión exacta de su propio mundo. Sin otro punto de comparación el pez podrá afirmar que su bocal es inmenso si no conoce el océano. Si me apuran, ni siquiera sabría describir la forma del bocal si no sabe cuál es la diferencia entre un paralelepípedo, una esfera, un cono o un cubo. (Aunque esta actitud no es exclusiva de los críticos). Quizá el autor esté cabreado porque no se reconoce suficientemente la influencia de Malraux en la literatura actual. (Esto nos lo tiene que decir Totor. Apoyo la petición de Gévy: más texto).

Estamos pues entre: el pez habla mucho de una sola cosa (con el _que_) y el pez habla de una sola cosa pero mal.
Es un poco tarde y no sé si me he explicado bien.

No creo que se trate de una errata.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Muy bueno lo suyo, doña Martine, voy a dejar de pensar que es una errata.

No se me había ocurrido esa posibilidad, y pensé que el *que* era obligatorio.

De cualquier manera, por ahora la traducción tiene en cuenta la primera posibilidad, que me suena mejor:

*El silencio en que la crítica contemporánea mantiene a la obra de Malraux es pavoroso. Pero el pez sólo sabe hablar de su pecera.*

Aunque ahora que lo pienso, si pusiera *Pero el pez ni siquiera sabe hablar de su pecera*, ¿será demasiado? Me parece que esto sí me gusta más.

De cualquier manera, no hay mucho más texto sobre este punto, si bien es un artículo dedicado al _Museo imaginario_ de Malraux. Pero la referencia a la crítica es puntual. Lo demás no aclararía nada.

Muchas gracias a todos, y besitos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola,
Y ¿Por qué no dejarlo en: Pero el pez poco sabe hablar de su pecera?

Un saludo


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> ¿Por qué no dejarlo en: Pero el pez poco sabe hablar de su pecera?



Bueno, no tengo una buena respuesta. Simplemente me gusta más la otra frase. Es más redondita.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Buenos dìas!

El "que" no es obligatorio. Tampoco se trata de un error.

Le poisson ne peut guère parler de son bocal : nous ne pouvons parler de ce dans quoi nous sommes immergés, nous n'avons pas la distance pour en donner une description objective. 

Autrement dit, un poisson ne peut rien dire du bocal parce qu'il ne connaît rien d'autre que la vie à l'intérieur de ce bocal : pour lui, le bocal est le tout. Pour donner une analyse objective de quelque chose, il nous faut être extérieurs à elle.


----------



## pejeman

Hola totor:

Me sigue gustando tu pregunta y en español, tal vez podamos modificarla a "el pez (cautivo), si acaso o cuando mucho o a lo más, puede hablar de su pecera", porque algo podrá decir, después de todo.

Saludos.


----------



## IsaSol

_Il fait des coudes et des retors_
_Ne parlant guère, faisant le mort._
_Ainsi coinçait la bulle_
_Le poisson de TOTOR..........................................!_


----------

